# Back legs/front legs 'going' on our Dogue De Bordeaux.



## Mel and Chance (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,

A few weeks ago our Bullmastiff passed away and for the first time in thirty years my mum was without a dog! We started looking for one a few days later when my Aunt mentioned that she would consider selling us her Dogue De Bordeaux which she rescued from druggies. He came for a sleepover and since then he has immediately become a big part of our lives. However, there are some underlying issues which have come to light and we're a bit unsure about what the problem could be;-

My aunt was busy with her new horse and so Chance wasn't really allowed the run of the house, only the kitchen and garden; he is large and boisterous and has no sense of co-ordination whatsoever (he is 1 years old, so this isn't exactly unusual for a dog of that age). A month or so ago he was allowed into the living room and he was wound up so much he crashed into the fireplace hurting his legs. My aunt gave him painkillers each day and he seemed better.

Recently, however, his legs have began to 'go' on him. A couple of days ago he had ran off with my sock so I went after him. I tugged it very lightly from his mouth and he collapsed and started yelping in pain. We rubbed his leg better and he was up normally again. It is usually the back left leg. Once he is up again he is fine, but this is beginning to happen several times a day. An hour ago, it happened again, but to his front leg. 

Does anyone know what the problem could be? He really yelps in pain and we feel dreadful; his medicine helps and he is better after his legs are rubbed but has anybody else experienced this sort of problem before.


Thank you.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

sorry no, have you taken him to the vets though?


----------



## Mel and Chance (Mar 26, 2012)

We're organising a vet appointment for him as soon as we can.

We just wanted to know if anybody knew anything about this sort of thing. It's not going to be fair on him if he has to live a life full of pain and bad legs when he's so young already, so I'm hoping it isn't going to come to the worst. He is not insured, either.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There is a condition that dogs can suffer from whilst they are young and still growing called Panosteitis, it can effect several limbs and can come and go but it can be very painful. its to do with the rapid growth they go through of the long bones and the rapid weight gain as well. It can I think come on when a few months old and even go on until they are 18mths maybe even a couple of years old. As he didnt run around before much and he has had the accident and knocked himself too Im wondering if now he is only really beginning really to show pain and get problems if it is this. Panosteitis I believe they literally can just grow out of. There are I believe other types of Juvenile bone/growth problems too some requiring treatment of various types others not.

Unless of course he did injure himself more then you thought when he crashed into the fire place and at first the pain killers masked it, which can be the problem with strong painkillers. If he has spinal and neck trauma and bruising for example back and neck injuries can effect the limbs.

On a more serious note DDBs can have hip and elbow displaysia, where the hip ball and socket joint and the elbows are not a nice smooth moving fit.

In all honesty really you could go on speculating all day, the only way Im afraid is to get the vet to do a full Orthopeadic exam and try to locate the area of pain/possible cause and go from there. If nothing is glaringly obvious or an immediate possible concern he may just order complete rest and only on lead toilet breaks and anti Inflammatories then see if that makes a difference at first.


----------



## Mel and Chance (Mar 26, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> There is a condition that dogs can suffer from whilst they are young and still growing called Panosteitis, it can effect several limbs and can come and go but it can be very painful. its to do with the rapid growth they go through of the long bones and the rapid weight gain as well. It can I think come on when a few months old and even go on until they are 18mths maybe even a couple of years old. As he didnt run around before much and he has had the accident and knocked himself too Im wondering if now he is only really beginning really to show pain and get problems if it is this. Panosteitis I believe they literally can just grow out of. There are I believe other types of Juvenile bone/growth problems too some requiring treatment of various types others not.
> 
> Unless of course he did injure himself more then you thought when he crashed into the fire place and at first the pain killers masked it, which can be the problem with strong painkillers. If he has spinal and neck trauma and bruising for example back and neck injuries can effect the limbs.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your reply! It was really insightful and helpful.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mel and Chance said:


> Thanks very much for your reply! It was really insightful and helpful.


Just hoping that it is nothing serious and that rest and anti Inflammatories may sort it out. Keep us posted.


----------

